# Line breeding



## acillaton (Jun 17, 2010)

Can you explain to me what exactly "4-4 or 5-5 line breeding" means? What those numbers stands for? Thank You!


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

A certain dog appears twice in the pedigree in these scenarios

Once in the 4th generation on the sire's side, once in the 4th generation on the dam's side

Same thing for 5-5. A dog appearance once in the fifth generation on the sire side, and once in the 5th generation on the dam side.

Some of the linebreedings can get terribly complicated x.x


----------



## acillaton (Jun 17, 2010)

Thank You, Jackie...now I understand it :thumbup:


----------

